# [EU] Series 1, 2, 3, 4 and WA! (Updated)



## Wiim (Nov 18, 2016)

*Hello! ~*

*UPDATED!*
After a break, i'm finally back to trade some more amiibo cards 
I'm located in Norway, but will trade outside of EU,  only looking for PAL cards though!

Still trying to finish series 1-4, and i hope there still are some people doing the same!
_I have a few WA cards, and i will be trading 1 for 2 regular cards._

*I prefer to trade more than one card at a time!*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cards i need ~*


Spoiler: Series 1



021 Portia
036 Alli  
053 Limberg  
062 T-Bone  
064 Pudge
073 Flo       
093 Bertha
100 Walker





Spoiler: Series 2



124 Harry 
133 Savannah 
141 Nana
143 Olivia
149 Broccolo 
154 Rhonda 
156 Gabi   
159 Zell 
160 Pekoe 
161 Teddy 
165 Filbert 
166 Kitty 
168 Nan 
172 Agnes 
175 Jay
177 Flip 
178 Hugh 
179 Hopper 
180 Pecan 
182 Alice 
183 Camofrog





Spoiler: Series 3



218 Lily 
224 Paula 
226 Mitzi 
228 Bubbles 
232 Canberra
236 Freckles   
239 Ricky 
241 Hans 
242 Chevre 
243 Drago 
248 Hazel
249 Beardo 
251 Chester 
256 Diva 
260 Tammi
261 Tucker
262 Blanche 
265 Gala 
266 Joey  
276 Astrid 
281 Lyman 
282 Violet 
284 Chadder 
286 Cube 
287 Claudia 
290 Caroline 
292 Baabara 
295 Antonio 
297 Apollo 
298 Derwin 
300 Chrissy





Spoiler: Series 4



318 Stitches
322 Rocco
335 Dotty
337 Queenie
342 Bones
344 Rudy
346 Peewee
349 Lucy
350 Elmer  
351 Puddles
363 Delia
365 Peggy
368 Chow
370 Jacques
376 Rizzo
377 Sydney
379 Nibbles
382 Lobo
392 Cranston
396 Simon
398 Angus





Spoiler: Welcome amiibo



_Done _


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Duplicates ~*


Spoiler: Series 1



001 Isabelle (4) 
003 DJ KK
005 Kapp'n (2)
006 Resetti
007 Joan
008 Timmy
012 Redd
015 Tortimer (3) 
016 Lyle (2) 
017 Lottie (2) 

026 Ren?e
028 Jambette
030 Tiffany
031 Sheldon 
032 Bluebear
043 Puck
051 Opal
052 Poppy
054 Deena
059 Nate
061 Tutu
063 Mint (2) 
068 Clyde
072 Lionel (2)
075 Amelia
078 Roscoe
084 Benjamin
087 Bunnie
090 Axel (2)





Spoiler: Series 2



101 K.K 
102 Reese (2)
103 Kicks
105 Copper (2) 
106 Booker (3)
107 Katie (3)
109 Porter (2)
110 Leila
111 Shrunk
112 Don
114 Blanca (2)
115 Nat (2)
117 Jack

127 Kitt
131 Pate
137 Cookie
144 Cesar
150 Coco
151 Groucho
155 Butch
163 Ed
171 Benedict
181 Drake
184 Anicotti
187 Vic
190 Vesta
191 Marcel
193 Keaton
196 Freya
197 Kid Cat (2) 
200 Rocket





Spoiler: Series 3



204 Pelly (2)
205 Phyllis
206 Pete (2)
207 Mabel
210 Cyrus
212 Timmy 
213 Digby

221 Kody
225 Ken
231 Elvis (2) 
237 Bam   
245 Mac (2) 
247 Wart Jr.
259 Stinky
273 Moe





Spoiler: Series 4



302 Brewster 
304 Phineas (2)
307 Gracie (3)
308 Leilani (2) 
309 Resetti (2)     
311 Lottie (3) 
312 Shrunk (2)
313 Pav?
314 Gulliver (2) 
316 Zipper

320 Mott
326 Dizzy
329 Broffina 
366 Ribbot
369 Sylvia (2)
374 Tank
383 Hippeux
399 Twiggy
400 Robin (2)





Spoiler: Welcome amiibo



11 Boris (3)
15 Rex (2) 
17 Ursala
24 Murphy
25 Plucky (2) 
26 Sandy             
27 Claude
29 Julia (2)
35 Weber
37 Leopold (3)
42 Gonzo
45 Olive


----------



## Melyora (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello!

I'd be interested to trade with you =)

I have for you #116 Chip (NPC) and #130 Prince (Villager).

I'd love to get #255 Wolfgang and from serie 5 #01 Vivian, if that's alright with you.

Just let me know! I live in The Netherlands btw.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 18, 2016)

Melyora said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd be interested to trade with you =)
> 
> ...



I was thinking about removing the SP cards i need, they're so easy to get! 
Haha.. atleast if i keep buying packs 
But if you got something else then Chip?.. or if you just want Wolfgang, or Vivian, that's okay too!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi! Can I trade from cards of series 5 cards for this lots that I have? This are all the european cards I have that you want but if you also accept American cards I would have more to give. It's totally ok if you're not interested. I am only posting the european cards because most people don't like to mix. So here are the cards:
003 DJ KK, 069 Bella, 113 Isabella, 116 Chip, 122 Lucha, 152 Wendy, 209 Wendell, 211 Grams, 213 Digby, 214 Don, 227 Rodeo, 279 Biskit, 299 Francine, 305 Celeste, 319 Pinky, 329 Broffina, 330 Croque, 340 Tex, 341 Melba, 347 Tammy, 384 Margie, 387 Rowan.
I have zero cards from series 5 so pick wherever you want to give me to match my trade quantity. Please though include Stu.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 18, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Hi! Can I trade from cards of series 5 cards for this lots that I have? This are all the european cards I have that you want but if you also accept American cards I would have more to give. It's totally ok if you're not interested. I am only posting the european cards because most people don't like to mix. So here are the cards:
> 003 DJ KK, 069 Bella, 113 Isabella, 116 Chip, 122 Lucha, 152 Wendy, 209 Wendell, 211 Grams, 213 Digby, 214 Don, 227 Rodeo, 279 Biskit, 299 Francine, 305 Celeste, 319 Pinky, 329 Broffina, 330 Croque, 340 Tex, 341 Melba, 347 Tammy, 384 Margie, 387 Rowan.
> I have zero cards from series 5 so pick wherever you want to give me to match my trade quantity. Please though include Stu.



You're right, not that interested in US cards, no mixing cards for me :>
Of course i would trade series 5 for some of your cards!
You wanted stu? Ok!
I would like to trade 14 of your cards, so you get to pick 13 more 


Spoiler: The cards i would like



069 Bella, 122 Lucha, 152 Wendy, 227 Rodeo, 279 Biskit, 299 Francine, 319 Pinky, 329 Broffina, 330 Croque, 340 Tex, 341 Melba, 347 Tammy, 384 Margie, 387 Rowan.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 18, 2016)

So for my cards I would like Stu, Hopkins, June, Piper, Hornsby, Stella, Huck, Sylvana, Carrie, Ursala, Jakey, Billy, Bitty and Maggie. By the way I'm from Portugal, Europe.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 18, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> So for my cards I would like Stu, Hopkins, June, Piper, Hornsby, Stella, Huck, Sylvana, Carrie, Ursala, Jakey, Billy, Bitty and Maggie. By the way I'm from Portugal, Europe.



Ok, that's fine!
Ill PM you, and we can find out how to do this :>


----------



## Levolpehh (Nov 18, 2016)

edit: nvm sorry!


----------



## Wiim (Nov 18, 2016)

Levolpehh said:


> edit: nvm sorry!



Np 
Hope you find what you were looking for!


----------



## lykkelille (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey  I live in Norway aswell (Kristiansand) and I am super interested in Lolly! (and Vivian but it looks like she is gone  )

For you i have: 026, 028, 057, 049, 092, 096, 135, 191, 219 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also interested in 091 Muffy, 091 Peanut, 326 Dizzy, (333 Lolly), 386 Rosie and 45 Olive


----------



## Melyora (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been looking through my cards again and I've found more that you're looking for.

I have for you
#045 Octavian, #130 Prince and #192 Pango

Could I get 
#255 Wolfgang, #01 Vivian and #123 Fuchsia?


----------



## lykkelille (Nov 19, 2016)

Melyora said:


> I've been looking through my cards again and I've found more that you're looking for.
> 
> I have for you
> #045 Octavian, #130 Prince and #192 Pango
> ...



Lucky you for Vivian


----------



## Melyora (Nov 19, 2016)

lykkelille said:


> Lucky you for Vivian



Yeah, from all the Welcome Amiibo I really adore her. Haven't been able to get my hands on packs here yet.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 19, 2016)

lykkelille said:


> Hey  I live in Norway aswell (Kristiansand) and I am super interested in Lolly! (and Vivian but it looks like she is gone  )
> 
> For you i have: 025, 028, 057, 049, 092, 096, 135, 191, 219
> 
> ...



Hi!
Yep, Vivian is gone, sorry.. but all the other ones you wanted you can have :>
But you're giving me 9, and you only picked 6.. so you're free to look for 3 more you want!

091 Muffy, 095 Peanut, 326 Dizzy, 333 Lolly, 386 Rosie, 45 Olive + + + *>* 

025 Al, 028 Jambette, 057 Phil, 049 BonBon, 092 Henry, 096 Cole , 135 Phoebe, 191 Marcel, 219 Anchovy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> I've been looking through my cards again and I've found more that you're looking for.
> 
> I have for you
> #045 Octavian, #130 Prince and #192 Pango
> ...



Yep! That's fine, ill do that trade with you 
Ill PM you so we can figure out how to do this.


----------



## lykkelille (Nov 19, 2016)

Then Ill take 03 June, 39 Cashmere, 41 Norma. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I meant 026 not 025


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi! It's me again. I need series 5 cards because they aren't selling them where I live for some reason. Also no more series 4 in my country either. I bought some series 4 cards and have more to give you. I have 338 Fang, 356 Pietro and 388 Maella to give. I would like 345 Naomi, 360 Rod and Cleo.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 19, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Hi! It's me again. I need series 5 cards because they aren't selling them where I live for some reason. Also no more series 4 in my country either. I bought some series 4 cards and have more to give you. I have 338 Fang, 356 Pietro and 388 Maella to give. I would like 345 Naomi, 360 Rod and Cleo.



They are not easy to get here either.. annoying!
Sure, okay.. ill add them to the rest, and PM you again!
Do you want a picture of all the cards you've picked? you probably do.. ill take one.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 19, 2016)

Wiim said:


> They are not easy to get here either.. annoying!
> Sure, okay.. ill add them to the rest, and PM you again!
> Do you want a picture of all the cards you've picked? you probably do.. ill take one.



Yep. I will take pictures too.  Ignore my last pm if you want. Thank you so much!


----------



## ReloadFR (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello there! I have 252 - Merry, that I'd like to trade with your 229 - Cousteau 
Let me know if you'd like to trade!


----------



## Wiim (Nov 19, 2016)

ReloadFR said:


> Hello there! I have 252 - Merry, that I'd like to trade with your 229 - Cousteau
> Let me know if you'd like to trade!



Sure, i'm interested!
Ill PM you


----------



## Wiim (Nov 21, 2016)

Bump ~


----------



## CeoOlsson (Nov 21, 2016)

My 063 Mint for your 323 Katt?


----------



## Wiim (Nov 21, 2016)

CeoOlsson said:


> My 063 Mint for your 323 Katt?



Sure, that sounds good 
Ill PM you!


----------



## NicksFixed (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I need these from you:

339 - Frita, 352 - Rory, 353 - Elise, 394 - Grizzly, 397 - Iggly

Would you trade for:

079 - Truffles, 119 - Felicity, 129 - Tipper, 162 - Mathilda, 174 - Bettina


----------



## Wiim (Nov 22, 2016)

NicksFixed said:


> Hi, I need these from you:
> 
> 339 - Frita, 352 - Rory, 353 - Elise, 394 - Grizzly, 397 - Iggly
> 
> ...



Hello :>
Yes, i would!
Ill PM you!


----------



## Inka (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I have 25, 29, 81, 84, 361,
Would you be interested in trading them for 137, 217, 302, 314 and 332?


----------



## Wiim (Nov 22, 2016)

Inka said:


> Hi, I have 25, 29, 81, 84, 361,
> Would you be interested in trading them for 137, 217, 302, 314 and 332?



Hi, Helloo!
Yes, i'm interested in doing this trade :>
Ill PM you!


----------



## Wiim (Nov 24, 2016)

*Added more duplicates! ~*


----------



## Wiim (Nov 25, 2016)

*Bump ~*


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 26, 2016)

I have #27, and you have a lot of cards that I'd love. 

I might wait until tomorrow though, I've ordered 4 packs and if anything comes that you want I'll trade with you!


----------



## Wiim (Nov 26, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> I have #27, and you have a lot of cards that I'd love.
> 
> I might wait until tomorrow though, I've ordered 4 packs and if anything comes that you want I'll trade with you!



Hi!
Do that, wait and see.
Tho.. i would love trading you something for card 27! :>


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 26, 2016)

Wiim said:


> Hi!
> Do that, wait and see.
> Tho.. i would love trading you something for card 27! :>



Would you consider Hopkins? Or is that too much of a loss?


----------



## Wiim (Nov 26, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> Would you consider Hopkins? Or is that too much of a loss?



I'm keeping Hopkins safe for you, untill you know how many cards you want to trade :>


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Wiim, I also happened to pull 157, 270, so in total that makes it a 3 card trade!


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you for reserving him! Could I also have Norma and Olive in exchange for the other 2 amiibo cards I obtained this morning?


----------



## Wiim (Nov 27, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> Thank you for reserving him! Could I also have Norma and Olive in exchange for the other 2 amiibo cards I obtained this morning?



Yes, of course!
Ill take them off the list, and PM you :>


----------



## ShiroiTaka (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello do you still have 138, 169, 181, 192, 366, WA11 & WA42? I have 043, 046, 052, 054, 076, 077 & 098 if you still need them.


----------



## Wiim (Nov 28, 2016)

ShiroiTaka said:


> Hello do you still have 138, 169, 181, 192, 366, WA11 & WA42? I have 043, 046, 052, 054, 076, 077 & 098 if you still need them.



Hi!
I still have the ones you asked about, and.. i still need the ones you have :>
Ill PM you so we can talk more!


----------



## Wiim (Nov 29, 2016)

*Bump ~*


----------



## PuzzlerBird (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi there, I'm located in the UK. Would you like to trade your 119 Felicity and 193 Keaton, for two of these of my cards?

53 Limberg, 73 Flo, 81 Eunice, 88 Clay, 93 Bertha


----------



## Wiim (Nov 30, 2016)

PuzzlerBird said:


> Hi there, I'm located in the UK. Would you like to trade your 119 Felicity and 193 Keaton, for two of these of my cards?
> 
> 53 Limberg, 73 Flo, 81 Eunice, 88 Clay, 93 Bertha



Ill give you Felicity, and Keaton for Clay, and Eunice.. if that's okay :>


----------



## PuzzlerBird (Dec 1, 2016)

Yay, I will send you my address


----------



## Suntoria (Jan 11, 2017)

Edit: Sorry, traded the card! Good luck!


----------



## Deligrace (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi i would like to trade with you!

I have:
251, 268, 290, 295, and 379

You have:
031, 051, 117, 326, 374 and 400

If we trade these, it would be around the same value. Ill hope you agree with this trade.


----------



## Wiim (Oct 18, 2017)

*Updated ~*


----------



## Wiim (Oct 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Wiim (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent you a PM.  Not sure if you are willing to ship to New Zealand.


----------



## Exwiretamer (Nov 15, 2017)

~Disregard~


----------



## Braixen (Nov 15, 2017)

Ah, sorry, never mind!
Didn't realize it said EU.


----------

